# I found a article about furries in a Asperger's magazine



## jcfynx (Nov 20, 2009)

And I thought I would share it with you, my fair Internet pen-friends. What a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice find, Jc.

Not a bad representation of the fandom either.


----------



## Kipple (Nov 20, 2009)

Three fingers
Three stars
The scientists are wrong


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 20, 2009)

lol that poem on the side.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 20, 2009)

Those are nice. Good looking out.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 20, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice JC. Thanks for taking the time to scan that and show us ^.^


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 21, 2009)

Finally, a news article that looks at the furry fandom in a good sense!


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 21, 2009)

So we're all retarded?@_@

I mean they talked about it nicely but still erm....


----------



## Doug (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, they're recommending a sexual fetish to Autistic people? Doesn't the "fandom" already have enough of those?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, yay, people depicting furries as mentally handicapped some more.


----------



## Skruzz (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't know whether to be pleased, offended, or just overall amused.

First off, they talk about the fandom in a polite way (IE not "DEY LYK 2 MAKE SEX WIF TEH DOGS") that makes it seem more like what it is and less of what it's stereotyped to be. On the other hand, why in an Asperger's magazine? Are they relating us to people with asperger's syndrome? Are they saying we are mentally inferior to non-furries? Regardless, when I first read the title of the thread, I laughed. I'm still kind of chuckling. It's the most random place to put an article on furries.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

Skruzz said:


> It's the most random place to put an article on furries.



Not so random, there are a lot of people that think all furries are socially inferior and have some form of autism, or that a lot of people with autism are furries because it's so centered around the internet that it encourages people to be less social. Especially a lot of furries with asperger's think this. They fail to realize, though, that the majority of the furry fandom is free of mental disorders, and that there are other online communities with just as many members with asperger's. This just happens to be one "weird" internet based fandom so people keep trying to make connections.


----------



## Skruzz (Nov 21, 2009)

Nargle said:


> This just happens to be one "*weird*" internet based fandom so people keep trying to make connections.



It's "weird" because people don't understand it. Their lack of understanding comes not from it being a strange thing to try and comprehend, but rather from their desire not to comprehend. They'd rather keep calling it "weird" than admitting that it is just a simple preference. If anything, it's the rest of society that's weird ^_^.

Connections to be made are easy. I like animals. I hate people. People, as a general rule, suck. Animals are fun. I like fun.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

Skruzz said:


> It's "weird" because people don't understand it. Their lack of understanding comes not from it being a strange thing to try and comprehend, but rather from their desire not to comprehend. They'd rather keep calling it "weird" than admitting that it is just a simple preference. If anything, it's the rest of society that's weird ^_^.



I know that X3 Lol



Skruzz said:


> Connections to be made are easy. I like animals. I hate people. People, as a general rule, suck. Animals are fun. I like fun.



A lot of the reason why people try to connect furries and autism is because a lot of autistic people have that same misanthropic view of people, and feel that it's easier to express themselves around animals. That's the same reason why you'll find that a lot of parents of autistic kids buy them pets to help bring them out of their shell. However I guess I'm one of the few furries that absolutely loves the human species, as well as dogs XD


----------



## Skruzz (Nov 21, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I know that X3 Lol
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the reason why people try to connect furries and autism is because a lot of autistic people have that same misanthropic view of people, and feel that it's easier to express themselves around animals. That's the same reason why you'll find that a lot of parents of autistic kids buy them pets to help bring them out of their shell. However I guess I'm one of the few furries that absolutely loves the human species, as well as dogs XD



I'm a misanthropist because I've seen what people do to eachother, not because I don't connect well with people.
Dogs are cute. I have a shih tzu/Toy Poodle cross.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Skruzz said:


> I'm a misanthropist because I've seen what people do to eachother, not because I don't connect well with people.
> Dogs are cute. I have a shih tzu/Toy Poodle cross.


 
As the saying goes: The more I deal with people, the more I like animals....


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

Skruzz said:


> I'm a misanthropist because I've seen what people do to eachother, not because I don't connect well with people.
> Dogs are cute. I have a shih tzu/Toy Poodle cross.



I've seen bad things that people do (And trust me, as a dog lover I've seen some things that make me hate them even more) but I've also decided not to overlook the GOOD people =3 

Also, that must be a cute dog! I've always wanted a poodle or poodle mix. I've heard they're the second smartest breed in the world, second to Border Collies =D (Though Papillons are probably making them sweat up there at the top XD)


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 21, 2009)

It's difficult to say that people with Asperger's Syndrome are not overrepresented in the fandom. I can't say I meet nearly as many autistic people anywhere else but in otherkin, animal head people, and Japanese cartoons.

The idea of creating a "character" for yourself allows you to be someone entirely different from your real self, which is going to be appealing to someone with Asperger's Syndrome who doesn't have the skills to hold genuine relationships. Being able to respond with "XD" and "^_^" and "*hugs*" or just play video games in lieu of actual conversation makes it easy for people to feel comfortable, especially since it is an environment that pretty much accepts anyone.

It doesn't hurt that the social and emotional maturity of the average furry is around the mid-teens, which is about right for a young adult with Asperger's Syndrome. They can interact successfully with people their own age without feeling judged or threatened.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> It's difficult to say that people with Asperger's Syndrome are not overrepresented in the fandom. I can't say I meet nearly as many autistic people anywhere else but in otherkin, animal head people, and Japanese cartoons.
> 
> The idea of creating a "character" for yourself allows you to be someone entirely different from your real self, which is going to be appealing to someone with Asperger's Syndrome who doesn't have the skills to hold genuine relationships. Being able to respond with "XD" and "^_^" and "*hugs*" or just play video games in lieu of actual conversation makes it easy for people to feel comfortable, especially since it is an environment that pretty much accepts anyone.
> 
> It doesn't hurt that the social and emotional maturity of the average furry is around the mid-teens, which is about right for a young adult with Asperger's Syndrome. They can interact successfully with people their own age without feeling judged or threatened.



Post of the Year 2009


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

Did you write this article jcfnyx


----------



## Kanin (Nov 21, 2009)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Finally, a news article that looks at the furry fandom in a good sense!


 
Yeah. Weird.


----------



## Skruzz (Nov 21, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I've seen bad things that people do (And trust me, as a dog lover I've seen some things that make me hate them even more) but I've also decided not to overlook the GOOD people =3
> 
> Also, that must be a cute dog! I've always wanted a poodle or poodle mix. I've heard they're the second smartest breed in the world, second to Border Collies =D (Though Papillons are probably making them sweat up there at the top XD)



Let me rephrase. I've seen people that are ordinarily the sweetest people I've ever met do terrible, terrible things to both themselves and animals (A guy I used to be really good friends with nailed a cat to a tree by it's tail, lit it on fire, and then beat it to death with a baseball bat.) After that, I just stopped having faith in humanity.

Papillons are adorable. Two of my neighbors have them. One of them is always turning up in my yard xD My dog isn't smart xD Maybe it's the shih tzu in him, but he's... well, he can be really stupid. And stubborn, too. You tell him to sit and he growls at you and gives you the evil eye for a minute trying to tell you he doesn't want to. He does in the end, but still xD


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

alright so i download the fall 2008 issue of aane and its like 'anime and manga flourish at aane' and im like holky shit this is a aspergers magazine they might as well just change the name to anime journal lol


----------



## Kiszka (Nov 21, 2009)

I have two conclusions.
1. The author of the book has Asperger's syndrome, and is trying to help relate to the audience by giving the book a more personal touch.
2. She's just one of those furries who likes to announce to the world her furriness, and decided that her book was the best way to do it.


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 21, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Did you write this article jcfnyx



Now what-ever would give you that idea?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 21, 2009)

We have enough social parasites already, thank you.


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 21, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> We have enough social parasites already, thank you.



I'm afraid I don't understand. Could you explain?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 21, 2009)

The fandom is socially awkward enough. Now think what will happen if sociopaths start joining by the thousands. Nothing GOOD can come of that!


----------



## Doug (Nov 21, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The fandom is socially awkward enough. Now think what will happen if sociopaths start joining by the thousands. Nothing GOOD can come of that!


Uh, where have you been for the past 15 years bro?


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 22, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> So we're all retarded?@_@
> 
> I mean they talked about it nicely but still erm....



Was pretty much my first thought when I saw this.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 22, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> Now what-ever would give you that idea?



Because that picture is of you and your animal-head boyfriend


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Because that picture is of you and your animal-head boyfriend



What can I say, we are just that poopular. B)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 22, 2009)

Where the fuck do you live


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

furries are just as weird as this comic explaining industrial music.

furries = Throbbing gristle

except with animals.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 22, 2009)

hamburger ladyyyyyy


woooooob woooob 


im going into seizures


----------



## Linzys (Nov 22, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> So we're all retarded?@_@
> 
> I mean they talked about it nicely but still erm....


There's an enormous difference between mental retardation and autism. Do some research, dear.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> hamburger ladyyyyyy
> 
> 
> woooooob woooob
> ...




DISCIPLINE DISCIPLINE WEEE NEED SOME DISCIPLINE IN HEEEERRRE!!!!!!!!!!

one day I will stalk genesis and trap him in an alley and make babies with him... er... her.


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 22, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The fandom is socially awkward enough. Now think what will happen if sociopaths start joining by the thousands. Nothing GOOD can come of that!



I'm not sure where you get the idea that people with Asperger's Syndrome are sociopaths. Actually, people on the autism spectrum are far less likely to do something that might offend someone than your average person. While sometimes they can get carried away on the Internet, if they are on a forum like this one where people are expected to be nasty to each other, they tend to be hypervigilant about making sure they don't hurt anyone else.

It would also do well to remember that they aren't just joining now; they are all already here. Many animal head people you may already know such as Adam Wan and Pinkuh have been diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome.


----------



## nedded (Nov 22, 2009)

You know, an awful lot of kids with Asperger's are also the ones who wind up in the gifted programs in schools.

I'd be thrilled to have that group on our side.


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 22, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> And I thought I would share it with you, my fair Internet pen-friends. What a pleasant surprise!



Very interesting piece - it's nice to see something written by a fur instead of some 'authority' 'explaining' it all.

I have noticed there _are_ quite a few folks with Aspergers in the fandom. Correct me if I'm wrong but AS is a condition where one has trouble picking up on social cues & thus 'fitting in' becomes a problem; it makes sense a lot of AS people would feel at home in a very non-mainstream fandom. 

That said I don't hang around with other fan/social groups, so I have no idea what the percentage of AS people might be in those.

Can you provide any info as to the magazine/date/or if it's available online?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 22, 2009)

It looks like a simple entry to a magazine. No scientific or professional connection of autism to furriness besides the particular author being autistic and getting published in the creative community section. 
So no, it doesn't relate all furries to being inferior. 

Context is everything


----------



## Singularity (Nov 22, 2009)

As a furry with AS, I find this interesting.  And yeah, most of us with Aspergers really aren't that bad.  Yeah, I used to be pretty awful with social cues, but you can learn those. And I was diagnosed really early, so I got taught those early on.  I may not be the most social person, but I always was shy.  I just come across as your typical geek, which is just fine for me, because I really AM a geek. xD

Going back to the topic at hand, I like this article and think it comes across pretty well.  I can see why so many people with Aspergers or Autism find the fandom, too. As others have said, it is one of the most accepting subcultures I know, and one of the most inherently friendly. Honestly, I initially joined not because I was a furry, but because I thought I could meet some cool people here.  And it's going well so far, really. :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 22, 2009)

nedded said:


> You know, an awful lot of kids with Asperger's are also the ones who wind up in the gifted programs in schools.
> 
> I'd be thrilled to have that group on our side.



it's only "gifted" because it's slower than the regular courses. 
they lie.

if they'll be on our side all we'll have are whiney fat whales who hide in their mother's basements until they're 35.


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 23, 2009)

why do i find this relevant to my life?  oh yea, i forgot, i have this HUR DERP.

but ok, that was just wierd enough seeing this in an actual article in some magazine.


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 23, 2009)

Vivianite said:


> why do i find this relevant to my life?  oh yea, i forgot, i have this HUR DERP.



that's a new one on me; explain please HUR DERP


----------



## ADF (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't have the time to read it, but from what I'm seeing it's a good mention.

The fandom finally gets a good mention and its from a asperger's magazine :lol:

As someone with asperger's syndrome this is a bit amusing.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 23, 2009)

Hmm its not bad I guess, I believe you found something that was written about furries that didn't talk about sex for once lol


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 23, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> that's a new one on me; explain please HUR DERP



HUR DERP:  usually said after a obvious statement or observation.  at least, that's how I've been using it.



south syde fox said:


> Hmm its not bad I guess, I believe you found something that was written about furries that didn't talk about sex for once lol



i would have to second that.  I really can't describe the furry fandom IMO without explaining something sexual.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 23, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> it's only "gifted" because it's slower than the regular courses.
> they lie.
> 
> if they'll be on our side all we'll have are whiney fat whales who hide in their mother's basements until they're 35.


You....are a TRUE genius!


----------



## Yrr (Nov 24, 2009)

Wait, people think this article is comparing furries to people with Autism?

No, it's just bringing up something that a lot of Autistic people are into, in a magazine about Autism.

@Zrcalo; Not all Autism sufferers are "whiney fat whales who hide in their mother's basements until they're 35.", like how not all furries are fat, crazy, sex-obsessed people who wear fursuits all day and fuck puppies.

But then, I guess you probably knew that.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

...Are they implying that there's a correlation between being an Asspie and being a furry?


----------



## ZhivagoD (Nov 24, 2009)

"a surprising number of whom are on the autism spectrum"

So they picked a nice way to say we're all retarded, excuse me, socially inept.

Also, I'm sure there was a huge scientific study to determine the amount of aspie furs. Totally. *sarcasm*


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

ZhivagoD said:


> "a surprising number of whom are on the autism spectrum"
> 
> So they picked a nice way to say we're all retarded.



Most of them being *self-diagnosed* retards, I wager.


----------



## ZhivagoD (Nov 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Most of them being *self-diagnosed* retards, I wager.



God I hate that.

"i don't have any friends because I stay on the internet all day instead of going outside. i'll make an excuse to make myself feel better. ooh, 'assburgers'! that sounds flattering and scientific!"


----------



## Yrr (Nov 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> ...Are they implying that there's a correlation between being an Asspie and being a furry?


 Lern2Read

They just mentioned the fact that there are a lot of Aspies in the Furry Fandom because *it's in an Asperger's Magazine*.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't even or heard of this magazine therefore it's not all that important.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> So we're all retarded?@_@
> 
> I mean they talked about it nicely but still erm....


 

....
I resent that. I'm not autistic myself, but I know a lot of people who are.

....
...
..
eh...
*sniff*

*KA-BLAM!!!*
heh heh heh.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Lern2Read
> 
> They just mentioned the fact that there are a lot of Aspies in the Furry Fandom because *it's in an Asperger's Magazine*.



Lern2InterpretFacetiousness


----------



## Vatz (Nov 24, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Lern2InterpretFacetiousness


 

Lern2GoToWikipediaAndLookUpWhatFacetiousnessMeansIfYouCan'tUnderStandWhatTychoIsSaying.


Just an aid to those who can't tell what it says.


----------



## Dahguns (Nov 24, 2009)

Ass-burger
(dont get butthurt apparently I have it lol)


----------



## Nargle (Nov 24, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Wait, people think this article is comparing furries to people with Autism?
> 
> No, it's just bringing up something that a lot of Autistic people are into, in a magazine about Autism.
> 
> ...



The fact that there's an article about furries in an autism magazine making statements like "a surprising number of whom are on the autism spectrum" in reference to furries IS making a correlation. They're not writing about furries just for the hell of it. They're writing about furries because they think it's connected to autism somehow.


----------



## Ben (Nov 24, 2009)

To clarify:

Since this is in an Asperger's magazine, there's a good chance that only people with aspergers will read it. No random person on the street is going to pick this magazine up, flip to that page and say "man, I better keep my children away from those yiffy yoffy internet asspies!"

Also, I kind of doubt any of the fake aspies would subscribe to that magazine either, so. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yrr said:


> @Zrcalo; Not all Autism sufferers are "whiney fat whales who hide in their mother's basements until they're 35.", like how not all furries are fat, crazy, sex-obsessed people who wear fursuits all day and fuck puppies.
> .




but there's a reason for stereotypes.
there's a reason why we view goths as wearing all black. 

stereotypes have a reason.


----------



## Ben (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> but there's a reason for stereotypes.
> there's a reason why we view goths as wearing all black.
> 
> stereotypes have a reason.



This is true. If anything, it's the individual's responsibility to defy the stereotypes society puts in front of them, since assigning someone into one of those categories is a lot easier for those who are busy all the time, and don't have time to consider the inner workings of some random person. I don't necessarily _agree_ with the concept of stereotyping, but everyone's known to slip up from time to time.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 24, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> It's difficult to say that people with Asperger's Syndrome are not overrepresented in the fandom. I can't say I meet nearly as many autistic people anywhere else but in otherkin, animal head people, and Japanese cartoons.
> 
> The idea of creating a "character" for yourself allows you to be someone entirely different from your real self, which is going to be appealing to someone with Asperger's Syndrome who doesn't have the skills to hold genuine relationships. Being able to respond with "XD" and "^_^" and "*hugs*" or just play video games in lieu of actual conversation makes it easy for people to feel comfortable, especially since it is an environment that pretty much accepts anyone.
> 
> It doesn't hurt that the social and emotional maturity of the average furry is around the mid-teens, which is about right for a young adult with Asperger's Syndrome. They can interact successfully with people their own age without feeling judged or threatened.




I agree with LB.


----------



## Takoto (Nov 24, 2009)

Well if that's true than it just became even more likely I have some form of Autism... Great. 

Ether way, nice find.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 24, 2009)

Ben said:


> To clarify:
> 
> Since this is in an Asperger's magazine, there's a good chance that only people with aspergers will read it. No random person on the street is going to pick this magazine up, flip to that page and say "man, I better keep my children away from those yiffy yoffy internet asspies!"
> 
> Also, I kind of doubt any of the fake aspies would subscribe to that magazine either, so. :V



First of all, the people buying the magazines probably don't have Asperger's at all. They're probably concerned parents that have children with Asperger's. Second of all, the point isn't that it's a "threat" to the fandom and that omg everyone is going to find out that there are autistic kids in the furry fandom!! No, it's the fact that people love to make generalizations, and I'd rather not have people assume I'm autistic just because I'm a furry. It's honestly offensive in my opinion to try to connect the two. It's like writing an article about small dogs in a homosexual magazine. Everyone seems to think that if you own a small dog, that makes you gay, even though there's no connection between the two, and it's pretty offensive to be calling all small dog owners gay. Even though it's obvious that they wouldn't be subscribing to the magazine, it's still perpetuating the stereotype. It's pretty offensive that they make furry out to be hobby for autistic kids, when in reality, there are tons of people in the fandom that aren't autistic at all.


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 24, 2009)

ZhivagoD said:


> "a surprising number of whom are on the autism spectrum"
> 
> So they picked a nice way to say we're all retarded, excuse me, socially inept.
> 
> Also, I'm sure there was a huge scientific study to determine the amount of aspie furs. Totally. *sarcasm*



As the person who wrote this article, I used the ultra-scientific method of knowing more than one hundred animal head people with autism and only five people who are not animal heads with autism.

Autistic people are not all socially inept; although it doesn't help that, as a group, you fuzzy tiger people are a bunch of nerds. Nerds.


----------



## Ben (Nov 24, 2009)

Also, if JC was the one to write the article, I highly doubt this is a big official publication that gets a wide circulation. Unless you're a prestigious writer in disguise, in which case: _Take me now, gorgeous.~_


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 24, 2009)

Ben said:


> Also, if JC was the one to write the article, I highly doubt this is a big official publication that gets a wide circulation. Unless you're a prestigious writer in disguise, in which case: _Take me now, gorgeous.~_



I thought you were my furriend. )':


----------



## Ben (Nov 24, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> I thought you were my furriend. )':



~FuRrEnDs 4 LyFe~ 8)


----------



## ZhivagoD (Nov 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> but there's a reason for stereotypes.
> there's a reason why we view goths as wearing all black.
> 
> stereotypes have a reason.



Stereotypes are funny cause they're true.



jcfynx said:


> As the person who wrote this article, I used the ultra-scientific method of knowing more than one hundred animal head people with autism and only five people who are not animal heads with autism.
> 
> Autistic people are not all socially inept; although it doesn't help that, as a group, you fuzzy tiger people are a bunch of nerds. Nerds.



And how many of them have been professionally diagnosed and how many are self diagnosed? I bet 99 out of your 100 are in the later catagory.


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> First of all, the people buying the magazines probably don't have Asperger's at all. They're probably concerned parents that have children with Asperger's. Second of all, the point isn't that it's a "threat" to the fandom and that omg everyone is going to find out that there are autistic kids in the furry fandom!! No, it's the fact that people love to make generalizations, and I'd rather not have people assume I'm autistic just because I'm a furry. It's honestly offensive in my opinion to try to connect the two. It's like writing an article about small dogs in a homosexual magazine. Everyone seems to think that if you own a small dog, that makes you gay, even though there's no connection between the two, and it's pretty offensive to be calling all small dog owners gay. Even though it's obvious that they wouldn't be subscribing to the magazine, it's still perpetuating the stereotype. It's pretty offensive that they make furry out to be hobby for autistic kids, when in reality, there are tons of people in the fandom that aren't autistic at all.



But, if people who are gay like small dogs it makes sense to publish an article in a gay magazine. It's just saying "Here is a thing you might like, a fair number of people like you already hang out here/do this". You'd have to be a moron to think anything else than that, in which case you've probably generalised people like furries as dogfuckers anyway.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> The fact that there's an article about furries in an autism magazine making statements like "a surprising number of whom are on the autism spectrum" in reference to furries IS making a correlation. They're not writing about furries just for the hell of it. They're writing about furries because they think it's connected to autism somehow.


 

Wow...if only they knew....


----------



## Nargle (Nov 25, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> But, if people who are gay like small dogs it makes sense to publish an article in a gay magazine. It's just saying "Here is a thing you might like, a fair number of people like you already hang out here/do this". You'd have to be a moron to think anything else than that, in which case you've probably generalised people like furries as dogfuckers anyway.



There are many gay people who like big dogs or don't like dogs at all, and many straight people who like small dogs. If they were to publish an article about actual gay people and their dogs, that would be different, but posting an article connecting gay people and small dogs is perpetuating a stereotype. It's not just "Here's something you might like," it's "Here's something we expect you to like because of various stereotypes."


----------



## Kajhera (Nov 25, 2009)

Officially diagnosed Asperger's here, not a misanthrope (unlike many of my friends), socially apt (from caring enough to work on it and make diagnosis more difficult) but naÃ¯ve, furry, whatnot.

The autistic spectrum is a good place to be, seriously. You get all sorts of interesting possible quirks, and if you think at a 35Âº angle to most other people, well that can manifest in many ways. Why not furry?


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 25, 2009)

Nargle said:


> "Here's something we expect you to like because of various stereotypes."



The only connection between autism and furries in the article besides where it's published is the line stating that a surprising number of furries are autistic. I don't see where they say they expect people with autism to like it or point furry out as specifically autism-related hobby.


----------



## TDK (Nov 25, 2009)

"a surprising number of whom are on the Autism Spectrum"

Let the self-diagnosing begin...


----------



## Singularity (Nov 25, 2009)

Huh... I know I replied, but where'd my post go?

Anyways, if you ask me, the line everyone's quoting is just supposed to mean it's surprising to see so many people on the spectrum in the fandom. Why? Because most people on that spectrum aren't generally into social groups.  So it's going to be notable to find a bunch in the same group, unless it's an AS support group of course.  Simple as that.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 25, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> The only connection between autism and furries in the article besides where it's published is the line stating that a surprising number of furries are autistic. I don't see where they say they expect people with autism to like it or point furry out as specifically autism-related hobby.



So I guess you think that if you attend KKK meetings that doesn't necessarily make you a racist, right? It's not like you're committing hate crimes, you just attend KKK meetings. You never _said_ you're racist. Why on earth would someone infer that you're a racist just because you go to KKK meetings??


----------



## Kajhera (Nov 25, 2009)

... *scratches her head at the hyperbolic and slightly confusing comparison.* So ... wait, what now?


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Nov 25, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Nice find, Jc.
> 
> Not a bad representation of the fandom either.



^ agreed, but nonetheless most people are probably like.....Okay.


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> So I guess you think that if you attend KKK meetings that doesn't necessarily make you a racist, right? It's not like you're committing hate crimes, you just attend KKK meetings. You never _said_ you're racist. Why on earth would someone infer that you're a racist just because you go to KKK meetings??



Because I want to know what motivates racism? Undercover journalism? I could see myself doing that. Besides, your analogy isn't entirely just because the focus on KKK meetings is racism. No one said autism is a focus or primary feature of the fandom. In fact, beyond a few autistic people themselves, no-one infers that.

I would compare this more to right wing politics in my local area; there are more conservatives in the town up the road than there are here, and so, the town up the road is more likely to turn up on conservative newspapers e.t.c, but that's not to say that it follows just because you live in this town, you are conservative, does it? Even if around 70% of the population was conservative it wouldn't follow (thought it may seem sensible to make the assumption if political ideology becomes important).
However, no-one is saying that anything near half of the fandom is autistic. Unless you find any association with autism morally deplorable I don't see where the problem is, and that small association is inevitable because this fandom _is_ a safe haven for a fair few people with autism, so much that the ratio to normal people is higher than it is in the general population.


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> There are many gay people who like big dogs or don't like dogs at all, and many straight people who like small dogs. If they were to publish an article about actual gay people and their dogs, that would be different, but posting an article connecting gay people and small dogs is perpetuating a stereotype. It's not just "Here's something you might like," it's "Here's something we expect you to like because of various stereotypes."



Actually, I agree. When I open a magazine like Men's Health and find it is full of pictures of pretty ladies, fast cars, and things that are decidedly neither pink nor covered in frills, I am deeply offended. That they are trying to associate being a man with these things simply serves to perpetuate the stereotype that the majority of men think about sports, beer, and sex half the time.

Likewise, when I turn on Lifetime, the advertising I see is concerned with childcare, beauty products, and cleaning supplies. I take great umbrage to this unfair stereotype that women enjoy using beauty products more than men, and therefore, I have recently boycotted all popular media whatsoever, because no matter what I read or watch, it is making an assumption about who I am. "Television for Women" my big toe...


----------



## ZhivagoD (Nov 26, 2009)

jcfynx said:


> Actually, I agree. When I open a magazine like Men's Health and find it is full of pictures of pretty ladies, fast cars, and things that are decidedly neither pink nor covered in frills, I am deeply offended. That they are trying to associate being a man with these things simply serves to perpetuate the stereotype that the majority of men think about sports, beer, and sex half the time.
> 
> Likewise, when I turn on Lifetime, the advertising I see is concerned with childcare, beauty products, and cleaning supplies. I take great umbrage to this unfair stereotype that women enjoy using beauty products more than men, and therefore, I have recently boycotted all popular media whatsoever, because no matter what I read or watch, it is making an assumption about who I am. "Television for Women" my big toe...



why on earth would you waste your time getting offended by a magazines contents??? Why would they waste precious advertising dollars on advertising to people who won't use your products? You want them to advertise tampons and lipstick in a Men's Health magazine so they can 'branch out'? Do you really think that lots of women even read men's health, regardless of the 'stereotype'? 

They know who reads the magazine because of demographics, they already know exactly who they're selling to and obviously, it's not you. Your magazine it further down the shelf. Business is about making money, not making everyone unoffended in their happy little foo-foo world. Again, stereotypes are there for a reason. They're patterns that have arisen in certain groups of people and everyone has noticed.

You say stereotyping is bad but you do it every day. You need directions. You see a huge burly man with scars on his face and prison tattoos and an sweet, kindly looking 'do you want some cookies' grandma type. You'll probably go to the grandma because she's less likely to hurt you. oop, now that big guy is going to sue you for discrimination against his lifestyle.

The only way you'd be able to escape it is if we all migrate to a world like that in Equilibrium. And believe me, you don't want that. Even if it does have Christian Bale in it.


----------



## Kajhera (Nov 26, 2009)

*idly starts trying to parse who's being sarcastic here.* Curse my no-sarcasm upbringing, I'm not good at this.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

Kajhera said:


> *idly starts trying to parse who's being sarcastic here.* Curse my no-sarcasm upbringing, I'm not good at this.



Don't worry too much, it's the Internet.  Takes a while to get the sarcasmo-meter tuned correctly.


----------



## Yrr (Nov 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> So I guess you think that if you attend KKK meetings that doesn't necessarily make you a racist, right? It's not like you're committing hate crimes, you just attend KKK meetings. You never _said_ you're racist. Why on earth would someone infer that you're a racist just because you go to KKK meetings??


The point.










Your head.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 27, 2009)

Pretty good summary of the fandom, Could do without the mentoin saying that furries are in the autism spectrum, I'm sorry, but it's impossible to make that idea sound un-offensive.


----------



## Ben (Nov 27, 2009)

ZhivagoD said:


> Despite how glaringly obvious that sarcasm was, it has managed to fly over my head truly and entirely.



):


----------



## ZhivagoD (Nov 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> derp



Sorry, I didn't know you were the person I was replying to.


----------



## Tai (Nov 27, 2009)

It's low end autism so It's safe to ignore it. Trust me all it means is you are socially awkward and better at math.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 27, 2009)

What was the article about? I can't seem to read it on my monitor - the print's too small.


----------



## VenomIreland (Nov 27, 2009)

*deleted*


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Nov 29, 2009)

Um, so conventions are actually just DERP A DER gatherings...
-_- *face plam*


----------

